# colonscopy was bad



## 17542 (May 30, 2006)

Yikes, my family and friends have been telling me not to be so worried about that darn colonoscopy. I did the prep the day before which was horrible, I thought my butt was going burn off it hurt so bad from going. I get to the endoscopy center and tell them to "give me the juice" and let me wake up when it's over. The doctor informed me that people with IBS usually find the scope a "little uncomfortable". Great. So they don't give me enough "juice" and I'm awake through the whole thing. Oooohhing and awwwing and asking when it's going to be over because it hurts! I had 7 polyps removed. I'm only 38. Today I feel like I got beat up. I'm sore. So much for that. At least it's over for another 5 years (I hope).


----------



## 22633 (Dec 17, 2006)

Eep, you serious? They completely knocked me out when I got mine, and I am so, so grateful for that. Did they give a reason why they wanted you awake for the procedure? Or do they not usually knock you out for this, and I just got lucky?The prep was the worst part for me...I felt sick as a dog for 3 days, and I will never look at Jello the same way again.


----------



## KristinaT (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi i am 26 and have had two colonoscopies the last being friday! I was asleep for the both it was strange that you were uncomfortable let alone aware during the procedure.... However this time i am very sore afterwards also, and bit worried, did your doctor say this is normal?


----------



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

I'm the same way goingngoing.I've had 4 colonoscopies and they couldn't put me out enough.I was *VERY AWARE* of what was going on, shouting the whole time " *THIS HURTS*"I go in again in three years and my doctor is going to have an anestethiologist in the room drugging me up.A lot of people can't understand what it's like to be very aware of this procedure.. hurts like hell.. I know :-(


----------



## 17542 (May 30, 2006)

Kristina- I didn't ask if this was normal. It seems from what I have been told that being awake during the procedure is not the norm. The only other thing I can figure and may be someone else can add to this: I had my procedure done at a health center instead of the hospital. They were able to get me in quicker at the clinic then at the hospital. May be that makes a difference in that they aren't a "hospital setting" so they don't give as much meds just in case something goes bad.


----------



## KristinaT (Dec 17, 2006)

Goingngoing - no need to get narky i was actually asking you for advice on whether or not ur doctor had mentioned if pain following a colonoscopy was normal. I wasnt trying to tell you what is normal or not just posting my experience, i imagine it would be very uncomfortable if you were aware, im sorry you had to go through that. And yes i was done in a hospital, not a centre.


----------



## KristinaT (Dec 17, 2006)

Goingngoing - Hmm i just read your post again, and realized i have read it in wrong context..... my apologies at being quick to the jump, just got back from gastro that says cant do anything for spasm and pain.. sorry again


----------



## 16373 (Dec 19, 2006)

My family has been teasing me about being the only one who ever has the bad experiences. I "woke" up in the middle of the damn thing, saying "it hurts" and "ow" because the doctor was jamming the thing up somewhere in there, so they had to give me more meds. They said "Oh, you'll never remember it. We gave you enough meds that you'll forget all about it." Yeah, right. So then, according to them (I think it was pain from all the jabbing), all the meds made me so sick I threw up constantly for three days after the colonoscopy. No solid food for five days total. And they said it would be "no big deal." I would bet that no one in that office has ever actually had one done. It SUCKED. And Kristina, mine too! Said they can't do a thing for the pain - I can't take OTC meds and they won't give me anything for it, so I just have to be mean and nasty and in pain. Nice!


----------



## 17542 (May 30, 2006)

Well, I guess it's good I had it done. I went in today and they said that 2 of the 7 were adenomas, I guess they are the ployps that turn into cancer. So my doctor would like me to have it done every 3 years or so just to be sure I don't get colon cancer.


----------



## 14348 (Jun 18, 2005)

Yikes! I just saw your post. I've had three colonoscopies and one sigmoidoscopy. I was a big baby during the sigmoidoscopy because there was no sedation and IT HURT LIKE HELL! I could not ever imagine not being completely out of it for the colonoscopy. That is unacceptable! I never would have had another one if I had that experience. I do remember once during an upper endoscopy being awake while they were trying to shove the thing down my throat. I was gagging and gasping. I could hear the doctor screaming at the nurse "give her more!" That was a little terrifying....


----------



## 20140 (Jan 2, 2007)

yea, colonoscopys are not fun at all. i dont kno how old u guys r but im only 16 and have had 2 so far, the first being 15. i heard people dont get them until there 40s or so. i have to start getting them every 3-5 years now. the procedure was ok, sore after. but before was hell. that laxative stuff, phosfosoda, or whatver tasted terrible. worst tasting thing ever and it really aggrevated my ibs and stomach. i just can't wait for my next one!!


----------



## 20507 (Dec 31, 2006)

I had the endoscopy and colonoscopy done together at the hospital where I work. I was apprehensive and told my MD to dose me up good; I slept through the endo, but woke up during the second part and watched him (on the monitor) clip some polyps from my colon. I did not feel any pain, however (that I remember). We talked for a few minutes and he said, "I'm going to inject some gas now" and I replied, "Knock yourself out" and went back to sleep. The Versed that they give you is supposed to erase the memory of the procedure and any pain. I distinctly remember the procedure.My 89 year old daddy woke up after his colonoscopy and said he didn't get his money's worth because he didn't remember any of it!


----------

